# smithady8



## smithady8 (Apr 9, 2014)

Me and my Wife looking or work in Quartiera and other areas of Portugal I am a mobile plant operator and manual work My wife can do bar work and is a very good cook We will be hoping to moved to Portugal soon 

Any advise would be nice


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Advice? I'd start with asking if you can speak Portuguese?

Even with fluent Portuguese work is _extremely_ hard to find. In terms of bar / kitchen work, certainly no more than about €500 per month from June to September with the work drying up after that.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

I have worked here and over in Spain but always for a non-Portuguese or non-Spanish employers in a specialist area. I cannot think of any UK ex-pat who has survived being employed as a local and the recent financial crisis have made it even more difficult. You will be competing for work against unemployed locals who have established family links here and the language. Have a look online for work using a translate programme, good luck.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Life is tough in Portugal with so many Portuguese out of work. Jobs will go to Portuguese before outsiders. Bar jobs are also few and far between and are really only seasonal. Salaries are low, with the average salary being about €500 per month.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I have to echo the above sentiments. Work here is very hard to find (probably even harder in the central & northern zones) and what work there is pretty much always goes to local workers who speak Portuguese. 

If you don't speak fluent Portuguese about your only chance or finding anything at all is of you have special skills that you can offer to the ex pat population in your area but don't expect to earn much out of that.


----------

